# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  پیدا کردن بزرگترین مقدار یک صفت در xml

## maryam4

*سلام من یک فایل* *xml** مثلا به صورت زیر دارم* 
*<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>*
*<houshmand>*
*  <news id="1" name="kkd" />*
*  <news id="2" name="gfh"  / >* 
*</houshmand>**که می خوام* *runtime** به اون گره اضافه کنم .*
*با توجه به اینکه صفت* *id** کلید اصلی این فایل است چطور می تونم بفهمم که بزرگترین مقدار* *id** در فایل مذکورچی بوده تا من به این مقدار یکی اضافه کنم و گره جدید رو با استفاده از این مقدار بسازم؟*
*با تشکر*

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز 

با این روش گره با بزرگترین مقدار موجود در id را میتوانید بدست آورید.


 
XmlNodeList xmlNList;
xmlNList = xd.SelectNodes("//news[not(@id <= preceding-sibling::news/@id) and not(@id <=following-sibling::news/@id)]");
 


*معادل تابع Max در xpath میباشد.*

----------

